# النسخة الالكترونية الكاملة من Piping Handbook الاصدار السابع



## NAK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

قام الاخ الفاضل "هامبوريا" جزاه الله خيراً بنشر كتاب Pipeline Handbook على 60 جزء, و لأن العبدلله عنده و بفضل الله النسخة الألكترونية الكاملة من الاصدار السابع من هذا فإن بعون الله قد رفعتها على الرابط أدناه حتى يتمكن جميع المهتمين من تنزيلها وتصفحها بيسر.

http://www.mediafire.com/?onnnnnqxehi

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م محمد بكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس Nak


----------



## زياد حميداني (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الاء سلمان (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يكتر من أمثالك ألف شكر انا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ممنونة الك وياريت أزا عندك أي شي جديد توافينا فيه


----------



## محمد الشنواني (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة...


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 ديسمبر 2008)

انت باشمهندس بجد وما تحرمناش من كتب دى بجد

متشكر قوى


----------



## ans1580 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## octane (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير ا اخى الحبيب على الكتاب المفيده*​


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يكتر من أمثالك ألف شكر انا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ممنونة الك وياريت أزا عندك أي شي جديد توافينا فيه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## سدير عدنان (28 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks For All Books You Are Very Goood Engineer


----------



## nshenawy (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا
لاأستطيع تحميل الكتاب من على هزا الرابط 
حاولت أكثر من مرة. لاأعرف ماهو السبب
رجاء الافادة وشكرا لكم


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

قمت بتحميل الكتاب على موقع اخر و هذا هو الرابط

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DURIJKS7

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## nshenawy (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

*​


----------



## Eyncom (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عزيزي 
وكل عام وانتم بخيير


----------



## iky (31 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much man


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (1 يناير 2009)

thanks for your good effort


----------



## العنان (5 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ايهاب صابر رفاعى (7 يناير 2009)

اشكرك يا أخى الفاضل على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## fmharfoush (11 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (12 يناير 2009)

اشكرك من قلبي صدقني كنت ابحث عنه من سنين


----------



## محمود عبدالله حسان (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا الف شكر يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fmharfoush (13 يناير 2009)

الوابط لا تعمل


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## safa aldin (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (7 فبراير 2009)

نشكر لكم جهودكم وبارك الله لكم فيها


----------



## محمود عبد الله (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
والله الواحد مش عارفمن غيركم كان هيعمل ايه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أحمد الأسدي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمصدر المهم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## mfsal (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تشكر يا طيب


----------



## mfsal (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي المجهود الكبير في تجميع هذا المزجع المفيد
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ahmed taye3 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شــــــــكرآ يابشمهندس فعلآ على هذا الكتاب


----------



## فراس بشناق (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على الاهتمام والتواصل بالعطاء


----------



## Cute.966 (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس خليفة (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك 


م. فراس خليفة


----------



## hazim56 (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## kako21000 (12 مارس 2010)

*شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جار التحميل


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## has2006 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## adel hendy (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## خبير الاردن (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## moneebhamid (21 أبريل 2010)

mashkoor


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (12 مايو 2010)

جارى التحميل .............. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد توفيق (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله حيراً


----------



## Mzghoul (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وزادكم علما


----------



## elomda_5 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## badr²aflou (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور على الموضوع


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (2 أغسطس 2010)

*صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهل من كلمات تفيه حقه عليه افضل الصلوات والسلام*​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك لله فيك00000مع التقدير


----------



## tamim3 (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى فى الله


----------



## KMENBASH (15 أغسطس 2010)

من لديه الملف أرجو إرساله على [email protected] ولكم الأجر إن شالله


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:77:*​


----------



## eng_mma81 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you much and i hope if any body have training courses about pipe lines design


----------



## م//مصطفى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك المميزه


----------



## Rashid K. Nsaif (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وصفي ثابت (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً و بارك الله فيكم 
اود ان اشارك بارسال كتاب عن ميكانيك الموائع ليستفيد منه اعضاء المنتدى...كيف يتم ذلك؟
علماً بان الملف من نوع pdf و بحجم 5 ميكابايت تقريباً.


----------



## Mzghoul (21 أكتوبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرزاق ح (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله لك في عملك


----------



## المصري 00 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور علي المجهود


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كتيير باش مهندس


----------



## salsabeele (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع المجهود الطيب 
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا بطل


----------



## الفتاح (23 يناير 2011)

Thanks for your great effort 
hope you allbest wishes


----------



## goor20 (25 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## كرم الحمداني (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يامهندسنا


----------



## m7md3shor (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بس لو تسمح برفع الملف مرة أخرى


----------



## walyem (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياخوي


----------



## أنس زرزور (26 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم : الملف دا محذوف من الموقع المرفق؟؟؟؟؟؟أرجو منك الايضاح...:11::11::11:


----------



## midoyehia1 (1 مارس 2011)

مش موجود علي اللينك دا ومش عارف انزلو ازاي ياريت الافاده
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل صالح خليفة (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم


----------



## yasoooo2005 (4 مارس 2011)

الكتاب غير موجود او تم حذفه برجاء اعادة رفعه مره ثانيه وشكرا جزيلا لكم م/ياسر


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور على هذه الجهود الرائعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## hussain alwan (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عل الموضوع


----------



## ecc1010 (25 أبريل 2011)

جزززاك الله خيرا 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد 
اللهم أمين


----------



## nofal (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو تنزيل الملف مرة أخرى .


----------



## bassam977 (30 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا ونفع الله بك الأمة وبارك فيك .*


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mezohazoma (4 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## الرئيس13310 (20 أغسطس 2011)

thanks so much


----------



## الرئيس13310 (20 أغسطس 2011)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## ahmdwhab (24 مارس 2013)

أخى الكريم ممكن تحديث الرابط حيث أنه لا يعمل وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااا


----------



## essamessam28855 (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا شكرا على الموضوع ّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ شكرا


----------



## هادي فارس (5 أبريل 2013)

زادك الله علما يا هندسة


----------



## تعبتونا (20 مارس 2018)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## تعبتونا (20 مارس 2018)

The file you requested has been removed from MediaFire for a violation of our Terms of Service.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم
ها هو الرابط
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=CEF9BD34BBB308D8F516C345DBE08412


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أبريل 2018)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## Ayman 1989 (3 أبريل 2018)

انحذف الملف ،، ياليت ترفعوه ثاني لتعم الفائدة


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 أبريل 2018)

Ayman 1989 قال:


> انحذف الملف ،، ياليت ترفعوه ثاني لتعم الفائدة


السلام عليكم 
ها هو الكتاب
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=CEF9BD34BBB308D8F516C345DBE08412


----------



## saad_aljuboury (5 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2019)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

